# Nepenthes



## jthorntonwillis (Jul 6, 2013)

Latest acquisition! Flea market find from a really nice Vietnamese grandmother,,,$10.00  I am well pleased!!:biggrin:


----------



## pitbulllady (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice deal there!  Looks like you nabbed yourself a _N. ventrata_!  I've got one of those that I'm waiting for to "re-pitcher", plus two _N. mirandas_, one of which is absolutely HUGE.  Neps are really cool plants, and that was a heckuva deal.  

pitbulllady


----------



## DatMillipede (Jul 22, 2013)

Sure looks like a ventrata, but it could be a hybrid. Looking good, and good growing!!!


----------



## pitbulllady (Jul 23, 2013)

DatMillipede said:


> Sure looks like a ventrata, but it could be a hybrid. Looking good, and good growing!!!


_N. ventrata_ IS a hybrid, _N. ventricosa x N. alata._

pitbulllady


----------



## Perentie (Jan 26, 2014)

I have an alata and something else in the bottom of its pot. no idea what sp. it is


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow theres a live plant section. Gotta love it here

Huwaaat?! $10?! That's even cheaper here where it is also a native plant lol.. converted to our currency it would still price twice that amount lol


----------



## Zervoid (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice find!

I'm hoping to "attempt" to try and grow a N lowii Mt Trus Madi soon, still trying to source one and just waiting on suppliers to get back to me lol......and also a Phragmipedium kovachii, both just as houseplants. I'm going to try growing both in expanded clay, like hydroton, as I have a phobia of peat/sphagnum, it scares me :0 I'm guessing  alot of T people also are into the CPs also? When my Aibo interest didn't translate over to my Arachnid, CP or Orchid friends I never realized I would have a CP interest in common with my Arachnid friends lol.

I may even try a Ceph, as I heard they can also be grown in expanded clay. I'm leaning towards CPs that don't need a dormancy or peat/sphagnum. I've kinda given up on the vft, I don't have the patience for dormancy lol. I may even go back to plants and not pursue getting a spider. I won't rule out getting a vft in the future but for now might try something different.

Edit. I'm all excited and then I just saw this thread is from ages ago.


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Jan 28, 2014)

Zervoid said:


> Nice find!
> 
> I'm hoping to "attempt" to try and grow a N lowii Mt Trus Madi soon, still trying to source one and just waiting on suppliers to get back to me lol......and also a Phragmipedium kovachii, both just as houseplants. I'm going to try growing both in expanded clay, like hydroton, as I have a phobia of peat/sphagnum, it scares me :0 I'm guessing  alot of T people also are into the CPs also? When my Aibo interest didn't translate over to my Arachnid, CP or Orchid friends I never realized I would have a CP interest in common with my Arachnid friends lol.
> 
> ...


Haha! You and me both.


----------

